# Samba44 from ports won't compile



## kevdog (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm trying to install samba 44 from ports - https://www.freshports.org/net/samba44 - and I cant get the port to compile


```
/usr/ports/net/samba44/work/samba-4.4.16/bin/../examples/libsmbclient/testnotify.c:62: undefined reference to `smbc_notify'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
Waf: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/samba44/work/samba-4.4.16/bin'
Build failed:  -> task failed (err #1): 
    {task: cc_link testnotify_13.o -> testnotify}
  File "buildtools/bin/waf", line 76, in <module>
    Scripting.prepare(t, cwd, VERSION, wafdir)
  File "/usr/ports/net/samba44/work/samba-4.4.16/third_party/waf/wafadmin/Scripting.py", line 147, in prepare
    error(str(e))
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
```

I tried with the MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE option however I received the same error.  I'm looking for other options if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2017)

If this is a new installation I would suggest using net/samba46 instead. Samba 4.4.x is EoL.

https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_Release_Planning


----------



## kevdog (Oct 16, 2017)

SirDice -- Thanks for the tip.


----------

